# Is the server experiencing difficulties?



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

.. or is it just me?

Numerous times this evening, I am getting the dreaded "server is taking too long to respond" errors.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

For me, it' hasn't been TCF, it's been something on the pages trying to get to idgtechnetwork.com. That's what's been timing out and making overall page display slow.

--Carlos V.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

All of my "sleepy" TiVo guy icons (indicating no unread messages) are missing today.


----------

